# Hopper/Joey press release and video



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hopper Whole-Home HD DVR System Now Available From DISH

ENGLEWOOD, CO--(Marketwire - Mar 15, 2012) - (NASDAQ: DISH) -- DISH Network L.L.C., the nation's third largest pay TV provider, announced today the availability of the Hopper™, the fastest, most powerful, technically advanced whole-home high definition DVR entertainment system.

The Hopper was first introduced at the 2012 International Consumer Electronics Show where it was awarded the Popular Mechanics "Editors' Choice" Award, recognized as a finalist by CNET, and honored with a CES Innovations 2012 Design and Engineering Award.

The Hopper system lets viewers share DVR content on TVs throughout the home. Customers can pause, play and rewind both live and recorded HD programs in up to four rooms using a Hopper and small units called "Joeys™" that work in tandem with the main Hopper unit.

Other Hopper highlights include the following:

Two-terabyte hard drive for up to 2,000 hours of entertainment
PrimeTime Anytime™ - customers, with a single click, can enable recordings of four primetime HD network channels, where available, and store them for up to eight days
Record up to six HD shows at once during primetime hours
Ability to watch HD programs and control the DVR in up to four rooms
The Hopper system is available through the DISH lease program. New DISH customers who subscribe to DISH's America's Top 200 or DishLATINO Dos programming packages or greater can receive one Hopper and up to three Joey units for free, including a standard professional installation. The Hopper system requires a whole-home DVR fee of $10 per month and $7 per month for each Joey.

"Whether watching your favorite primetime network show or the men's college basketball championship games, there's no better way to enjoy TV than 'jumping' from room to room using the award-winning Hopper and Joey," said DISH Network CEO Joe Clayton. "The Hopper, named after DISH's new kangaroo mascot, delivers network TV shows on demand and thousands of movie choices streaming or delivered to the hard drive; it's a slam dunk in providing the most entertainment options for the entire family."

DISH is promoting the Hopper through national TV advertising starting today. Visit here or www.youtube.com/dish to watch a TV spot.

New Must-have Feature -- PrimeTime Anytime™

The Hopper's unparalleled feature, called PrimeTime Anytime, allows customers, with a single click, to enable recordings -- using a single tuner -- of all primetime TV shows on ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC. PrimeTime Anytime records three hours of network programming in high definition, where available, every night from 8 p.m. to 11 p.m. ET Monday through Saturday and from 7 p.m. to 11 p.m. ET on Sunday. The Hopper stores the primetime programs for eight days after they have aired. This creates an on-demand library of approximately 100 hours of primetime TV shows, making it easy to catch up on missed episodes.

For Internet-connected customers, The Hopper's on-demand capabilities give access to DISH's Blockbuster @Home™ for $10 per month, providing thousands of movies and TV shows streaming to the TV.

The Ultimate TV Everywhere Experience

The Hopper offers the ultimate TV Everywhere experience. Customers can manage their Hopper's DVR and timers via the Internet at www.dishonline.com or from the DISH Remote Access app available for tablets, smartphones and computers. Connecting the Hopper with the DISH Sling® Adapter provides customers the ability to watch and control all live TV channels and their DVR from their tablet, smartphone and computer wherever they go.

For more information about the award-winning Hopper and Joey by DISH, including technical specifications, please visit www.dish.com/hopper.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Wonders what Morgan Freeman got payed for use of his name in the video?


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

I am not sure it is free. All the advertisement says it is free, but in ordering mine, I had to pay $100 and sign a 2 yr contract extension.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

you did notice where it said free for new subscribers?


----------



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

I just ordered one with 2 joeys. I am a long-time subscriber (more than 10 years) and I have three sets that will be served. Currently, I have a 622, a 722 and a 211. The 622 and 722 are leased and will be returned. I own the 211 and it will become a boat anchor. In my particular case, there is no upfront fee and my monthly DVR fees will go down slightly. So seems like a great deal. Mine won't be installed until early April because we are currently finishing some remodeling that limits access to one of the rooms. I would love to hear any first-hand experience from some other early adopters.

Paul


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

PDR said:


> .. I would love to hear any first-hand experience from some other early adopters.
> 
> Paul


No question - you will !


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

Right now I have a Solo DVR Receiver fee of 10.00 and a DVR service fee of 6.00. If I get one hopper and a joey, would it just replace the Solo Receiver DVR fee 10.00 with the whole room DVR fee of 10.00 and replace the DVR service fee of 6.00 with the joey fee of 7.00? If so I might be game.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

jlafount said:


> I was tempted to order a Hopper/Joey to replace my 722k/612 but not at an extra $11 a month


I'm replacing a 922 and 722 with a Hopper and two Joey's, and my bill is going DOWN a bit. Is your math correct?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

jlafount, you would go up $1 just like Amon37. DVR fee on the account goes from $6 to $10, and the addl $10 612 Solo DVR is replaced with a $7 Joey.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

quinetta001 said:


> I would love to hear any first-hand experience from some other early adopters.


I reported in another thread that I contacted a DIRT member yesterday morning to upgrade a 922 and two 612s for two Hoppers and three Joeys. An installer showed up five hours later and finished the install about 2 1/2 hours later. He didn't have to run any extra cables because he was able to use the cables and splitter I was using with a TV2 out.

The only thing taking that long was waiting for each receiver to search for transponders and download firmware.

Everything went fine, all boxes are working great (except the two Hoppers not linking until the software update gets sent). I swear the PQ is better.

I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> you did notice where it said free for new subscribers?


Yes, but another 2 years? I guess. Ive been with them so long, no worries.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

Joe Bernardi said:


> The only thing taking that long was waiting for each receiver to search for transponders and download firmware.


You think if you have Internet connectivity they would figure out how to download firmware that way.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

KalebD said:


> You think if you have Internet connectivity they would figure out how to download firmware that way.


Why?

There's no point to a satellite receiver unless it can see the satellites... and if it can see the satellites that is the most reliable way to perform the download for the firmware upgrades.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Why?
> 
> There's no point to a satellite receiver unless it can see the satellites... and if it can see the satellites that is the most reliable way to perform the download for the firmware upgrades.


Speed. Plain and simple.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

KalebD said:


> Speed. Plain and simple.


Without knowing the data size and bandwidth allotted it is hard to guess.

One thing for sure ... attempting to download a large file via satellite broadcast to many points works better than tasking a server with individual connections. One simultaneous download serves many people at the same time. Put that on the Internet and it would be like VOD On Demand. If too many people are asking for files the system can (theoretically) get bogged down.

One could throw more money at the Internet servers for firmware updates but DISH has satellites. The more customers needing the data at the same time the better broadcast works over individual connections.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

KalebD said:


> Speed. Plain and simple.


Adding to what James said... Dish HD channels are at least 5Mbps I think I remember reading... and a lot of folk don't have much better than that for their internet connection anyway.


----------

